# Canon pixma HELP



## PureShot (Feb 4, 2014)

Hi everybody, my pixma 9000 mkii are death, printerhead and board.
iam looking for pro-1 or pro-10 
i need to match with my ipf 8400s
i will take any feedback about twice
Thank


----------

